# [SOLVED] Complete Removal of Apache, XAMPP, PHP and MySQL



## HazmiFie

Hello!

Well, the topic may as well made clear about the help that i need. Over the past few weeks, i've installed, reinstalled, and removed the four of them and now i just installed xampp, and mysql before i realised that i still haf apache folder in my c dir. i was just afraid that there may be errors in the future if i didnt remove any of them carefully and completely. So, now im thinking of removing everything completely first before reinstalling xampp, mysql and then php. any idea / hints / guide on how to make sure that i've removed them completely as if i've never installed them before? owh, forgot to mention, i also installed IIS in my laptop too before i removed it. any whay to check that i've completely reinstall/remove them?


----------



## HazmiFie

*Re: Complete Removal of Apache, XAMPP, PHP and MySQL*

so...is there one able to help me out? =/ 

lets take Apache for example, i'm actually just afraid that removing the "C:/apache2" folder is not good enough to actually completely remove it from my system, since theres actually no such thing as uninstall.exe for apache. is there any configuration / registry / log that i need to change or restore after removing apache2 folder?


----------



## wmorri

*Re: Complete Removal of Apache, XAMPP, PHP and MySQL*

Hi,

With apache if you remove the C:\apache2 folder you should be all set. For XAMP you should be able to just use the uninstaller. I believe that there is an uninstaller for PHP and MYSQL too. Start with that and see if you are all set.

Cheers!


----------

